# Papers for my Andy



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Are you sure he's eligible to be registered? Or is that just what the seller told you? I'd be suspicious that he is not in fact eligible and that's why the seller isn't getting back to you.

The person I bought my first two horses from said all kinds of things about them being eligible for registration, but they weren't true. They are great horses, and I don't hold it against her because I could care less about papers, but it just goes to show that even a nice and fairly reputable seller says things that don't always end up being true.


----------



## Mansery (Jun 7, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Are you sure he's eligible to be registered? Or is that just what the seller told you? I'd be suspicious that he is not in fact eligible and that's why the seller isn't getting back to you.
> 
> The person I bought my first two horses from said all kinds of things about them being eligible for registration, but they weren't true. They are great horses, and I don't hold it against her because I could care less about papers, but it just goes to show that even a nice and fairly reputable seller says things that don't always end up being true.


No, it is very possible that he is not able to be registered. I purchased him as an "IAHLA eligible colt". Could be a lie to bump the price.

End of day. I love the horse I have. But if there is a way to squeeze it out of the seller. A yes or no even. I need to know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Perhaps contact IALHA. They could at least give you some more information I would hope. Do you have any idea the name of your colt's dam and sire? Starting to wonder if he's even a purebred with the seller's reluctance to give information. If anything, bring shady breeders/dealers to light with lack of professionalism and scams! Ugh, so frustrating for you! Good luck to you!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would contact IAHLA to see what you can do. Ultimately, they are the ones that need to get your horse registered. 

Unfortunately, hard lesson learned for you that you never hand over the money until you have all the documents you need.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Does the registry allow the option to register based on a DNA match to registered parents? For example, with Morgans, you can request a DNA kit from the registry, send in hairs, and if they match parents with DNA on file you can get that horse registered.

Good luck!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Digging a little deeper, it definitely looks like contacting IALHA is going to be your best bet.

From their website:
_
*Registering a horse that you are purchasing that is not already registered with the IALHA or a different registry *

Buying a horse that is not already fully registered with the IALHA requires extra diligence for the buyer. If the seller states that the horse's registration is in process, you are welcome to call the IALHA office to verify the status is of the registration. There could be circumstances that will make it impossible to complete the registration. The same is possible if the seller offers the horse as being "qualified" for registration by the IALHA. We strongly suggest you contact the IALHA to learn what would be needed to successfully complete the registration. For example, there are times that proper signatures will never be attainable to complete the registration process or it may not be possible to parent-verify the horse. The steps to register a horse that you have purchased are the same as described for registering a foal above. Each section of the registration form must be completed and signed by the appropriate people. The breeder of the horse retains the right to name the horse._


----------



## Mansery (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you Palfrey!! I will be contacting them. That's super helpful 

As for DNA. I was looking on their website for something regarding DNA, but didn't see anything about them solely going off that alone.

edit; Also, hard lesson? Not really. I've gotten all my horses papers before purchase but in this instance it was more important I got the horse out of the situation he was in than registration tbh.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you know where they live, take someone with you and go knock on the door. The parents are probably not registered. Print from the registry/breed site the forms for the registration and have them fill them out right there.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mansery said:


> I'm at a loss.
> I'd really like to bring him to andalusian nationals at some point.
> What do I do?





Mansery said:


> edit; Also, hard lesson? Not really. I've gotten all my horses papers before purchase but in this instance it was more important I got the horse out of the situation he was in than registration tbh.


Then why are you asking us how to get your horse registered?

Yes, lesson indeed. I hope you get it figured out but there is the chance that you might not be able to get your horse registered, especially if the previous owners will not cooperate.


----------

